# Cabbage White



## jeffashman (Jun 23, 2021)

Now that I sort of have the capturing flying birds down, I decided to try butterflies. Unlike birds, their trajectory is not something you can anticipate, but I got it.


CabbageWhite2021062202 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr

And a close up...


CabbageWhite2021062201 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr


----------



## K9Kirk (Jun 24, 2021)

When I got into capturing butterfly's and bees I also realized I had to use a wide angle lens because of how erratic they fly. If anyone gets a close up of one in flight it was pure luck because no one is that quick. Both of your shots look very nice, and I like how you didn't raise the exposure in #2, it looks natural in the shade and I can see all the detail. Good job!


----------



## jeffashman (Jun 24, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> When I got into capturing butterfly's and bees I also realized I had to use a wide angle lens because of how erratic they fly. If anyone gets a close up of one in flight it was pure luck because no one is that quick. Both of your shots look very nice, and I like how you didn't raise the exposure in #2, it looks natural in the shade and I can see all the detail. Good job!


Thanks! I tried a flash for number two, but that looked too bright, so I chose the one without the flash.


----------



## PJM (Jun 25, 2021)

Nice shots.  I like #1 and how the butterfly stands out against the darker background.  Nice composition too.


----------



## jeffashman (Jun 25, 2021)

PJM said:


> Nice shots.  I like #1 and how the butterfly stands out against the darker background.  Nice composition too.


Thank you!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jun 25, 2021)

Great scene in #2. You and I had a similar experience with them, it seems


----------



## jeffashman (Jun 27, 2021)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Great scene in #2. You and I had a similar experience with them, it seems


Thanks! Yes, it's the only one that will visit my "butterfly garden"... I need to get more plants out there to attract a larger variety. And humming birds too.


----------

